# Why the off and on smell?



## themummerts (Sep 29, 2011)

This is my first good indoor and I wondered if anyone can tell me why I am getting an off and on smell to my buds/plants.  I am close to harvest by the look (some hairs turning) but I think the trichomes are still clear.  I was concerned that my crop had no smell last week.  A day later I noticed a smell on my hands when checked the buds with my microscope.  About then I added a CO2 boost, but only to 1000ppm plus or minus 50.

I noticed an increase in smell, to the point that opening the door would give me a whiff of pungent good bud smell.  Night before last I adjusted the plants by rotating and sliding a little to distribute the light. Even thought I used care my hands and lower arms were covered with that smell and slightly sticky.

I thought all this good but when I checked buds last night and today there is no smell, even on the hand that held the bud leaf to steady for the microscope.  Is it supposed to come and go like this, and how do I guess when to harvest for best smell?

The  room is 98% light tight, the AC holds it between 60 F at night and 85 F worst day, the dehumidifier keeps the RH between 33 and 40, they are lit by 240 watts florescent from one side and 1000 watts HPS on a light mover.  I feed and water by hand, for now, and they are in pots of dirt.  I water with pH adjusted water only, and only after the surface of the pot is dry to the touch.  I noticed the smell on my fingers before watering but I think it was more pronounced the day after watering. Could the on/off smell be linked to the wet/dry cycle? That cycle was recommended and has worked well for me.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 29, 2011)

It doesn't sound like anything a beano or 2 wouldn't fix


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it is just you.  I have never seen or heard of buds that smell and then don't.  I have noticed that there are simply sometimes I can smell the aroma more than others.  I do not believe that the smell actually rises and diminishes.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2011)

What I notice is most times my girls won't really smell much or at least smell enough for me to notice unless I mess with them. Moving them, checking the buds with a scope etc makes them reek like crazy. Some strains hve very lil odor till i do this. Others you can smell but once you mess with them it smells like my grow tent ran over a skunk....


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah Puff, I've noticed the same thing with my girls. It's as if the light has an affect on the odor.  noticed that i smell them the most when the lights are getting ready to come back on. Always wondered if I was the cause, but I guess I'm not.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2011)

hmmm  and "I" always thought they were most aromatic shortly after lights off..:confused2:..


----------



## Growdude (Sep 30, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm  and "I" always thought they were most aromatic shortly after lights off..:confused2:..


 
Same here.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2011)

Day or night, at this point if I open a window or the door to the back yard it wreaks :rofl: Def rustling them around seems to smell more though.


----------

